
Carol Bartz Confirms Her Firing — From Her iPad - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/06/carol-bartz-fired/
======
tptacek
Saying she's been fired "over the phone" seems a bit bush league. The CEO of a
company serves at the pleasure of the board. We're not supposed to feel bad
for her; this is the NFL. If things don't work, she's supposed to clear the
way for someone who can, not spit in the board's face.

 _Not enough_ boards fire CEOs, is the problem we really have.

~~~
drivebyacct2
>Not enough boards fire CEOs, is the problem we really have.

Sure, but that doesn't mean they have to forego all tact in doing so...

~~~
tptacek
You really feel bad for Carol Bartz?

~~~
glhaynes
It's not a matter of feeling bad for Ms. Bartz (at least I certainly don't!),
it's just that it's super unclassy to fire somebody over the phone—unless they
did something egregious—whether they're janitor or CEO.

~~~
tptacek
I agree, for employees, or even m-team members. But the CEO should see
something like a mile away if it's coming. The CEO-board relationship is _not_
an employee-employer relationship; it something different.

~~~
glhaynes
Good point.

------
crenshaw
It seems like her being fired over the phone is a bigger deal than sending
email from an iPad. Would MG write, "From a Windows computer" if she sent it
from a Windows PC? Or "From a BlackBerry" if from that? She has to send it
from something right and the iPad is a pretty popular device. It's not like
she sent it from a JooJoo or something.

~~~
frou_dh
I think you're reading too much in to it. It's simply amusing to see something
with cheery intent being tacked on to such an email.

I immediately disable such options myself, for fear of looking like a ----

~~~
crenshaw
Given that those auto-applied signatures have been around for at least a
decade, it seems odd to comment about them now.

------
jdrucker
Confirming being fired from an iPad is so 2011, and it's actually a trend I
don't mind seeing. Using Twitter, iPads, Skype, whatever - the tech is there
so why not use it.

Getting fired over the phone, however, is a disgraceful move by the Yahoo
board. She's the Chief Executive Officer. It's not a move that you make over
the phone and without a plan about the response.

------
shaggyfrog
The accompanying image looks like something off 4chan. What's the deal?

~~~
jimfl
The deal is that 4chan is influencing the mode of discourse on the web. For
what that's worth.

------
flocial
I guess Reddit Inc. will be getting an application soon. Nice to see Tech
Crunch still upholding their high standards of journalism despite Arrington's
struggles.

------
kevinpet
I don't see the significance of this article. CEO reads email on a tablet?
Sends a note immediately to confirm it?

